# عندي مزرعة فيها غطاس بعمق 200 متر أريد تشغيله بالطاقة الشمسية



## ابو سعود15 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
عندي مزرعة ببريدة فيها غطاس بعمق 200 متر تقريبا 2 بوصة 
أريد تشغيله بالطاقة الشمسية الرجاء تزويدي بكم تكلفتها​ 
أهم شيء أسقي النخل تقريبا 150 نخلة و بعض المواشي و الدواجن​ 
أرجو من الخبراء وأصحاب المحلات أن يضعوا التكاليف​ 
وجزيتم خيرا​ 
ابو سعود​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2010)

يجب أن نضع ألواحاً شمسية وبطاريات ومحولاً للتيار ، ويمكنك أن تستخرج المياه من البئر .....وسأحضر لك السعر قريباً .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2010)

كما يمكنني أن أحضر لك كل التجهيزات اللازمة وأقوم بالتركيب والتنصيب .


----------



## ابو سعود15 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

الرجاء تزويدي بالتكاليف من -- إلى مع التركيب


ابوسعود


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 فبراير 2010)

بحدود 100000 ريال ( مئة ألف ريال سعودي )


----------

